# 20" Quadriga Mzanoni & C, Milano children's bike.



## JonB2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi,
I have a Quadriga Mzanoni & C, Milano children's bike. 20" tires. Would like to know if any one has any info on it  & maybe its value & year. It has many layers of paint, so if some one could point me in the direction of the S/N I would appreciate it.
Has been curbed by my *@%&$* nephew. So it needs the frame, fork & rim straightened. Also needs an original style seat, maybe handle bars & re-chroming/polishing of all parts. Worst is the frame at the down tube. My Dad picked it up years ago. Built it for me so that it has custom gearing, drop handle bars & all metal pedals.

Thanks, JonB.


----------



## juvela (Oct 1, 2020)

-----

Welcome to the forum.   

Hello JohnB. and thank you for posting this facinating cycle!

Easy to understand why you would wish to put it right if your father assembled it for you.

Straightening of frame and fork is fairly straightforward and not especially difficult.

Depending upon where you are in CA I may be able to assist or give you a reference for someone.

The cycle's fork crown is an Agrati item and has the stock number 000.8108.

Appears your Dad created the machine's chainset by customizing a stock one.

Do not recognize the pedals.

Wheel size may be 500A (there are several variations).

Possible that the original rear mech was a Huret Svelto or Allvit.

Brake calipers are from differing sets.  The front is alloy while the rear is steel.

Did your Dad get the bicycle as a complete one and then make changes to it?

-----


----------



## juvela (Oct 1, 2020)

-----

addendum -

a wee spot o' explorazione hath shown me that name be not Mzanoni but rather M. Zanoni:













						Zanoni Scooters
					

History of Italian motorcycle manufacturers and designers



					cybermotorcycle.com
				






			https://www.registrostoricocicli.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Ciclismo_Italiano_1948_Speciale_Esposizione_Di_Milano.pdf
		


-----


----------



## JonB2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Juvela, 
Your right, it is  M. Zanoni ! & thanks for the links.   Im in the bay area CA. Any referrals are very much welcomed!
Sadly info is hard to be found. The brakes are both Universal Mignon.  No markings on the aluminum hubs of rims. It was more original that what it is now. I was 7-8 at the time so I dont remember that much. The pedals & chain set were heavily modified for me. 
I have another less modified one. I should get pics of that as well. I think there from the 70s but not shure.
I should ask you...what does TOC mean? As in toc columbia. I don't think it means "Teacher Opportunity Corps".
My best JonB.


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2020)

-----

Hello JohnB.,

Here in the forum TOC usually refers to a time period - "turn of the century."

In looking at the bicycle noticed what looks to be a wide lateral spacing between the cogs of the gear block.

Suspect this may indicate a drive train made for 1/8" chainwheel, drive chain and cogs.  This is not all that rare from Italian manufacturers for single plateau derailleur drive trains.

If the cycle was manufactured with derailleur gearing it may have left the factory as a three speed with Huret gears.

Brakes: afaik Universal Mignon are all steel.  The bicycle's front caliper arms look thick enough to be alloy.  While the rear caliper arms are clearly steel.  Here is Universal's catalogue page for the Mignon model -





Universal also had a series of larger reach and width calipers for a semi-balloon application.  These are called Sport.

Once you have the repairs completed you will likely wish to paint.  You may choose to explore the availability of replica transfers for the machine.  Two purveyors of these are Lloyd and Velocals.  Do not know if either offer a set for this marque.  It is a rather rare and little known one.  If you want transfers you may need to have them created.  The first step would of course be to locate one or more examples of the marque which exhibit them.

Vintage Bicycle Transfers - H Lloyd Cyclesh-lloyd-cycles.myshopify.com › pages

VeloCals bicycle decals - Quality, Durable, Ultra-thinvelocals.com

-----


----------



## juvela (Oct 2, 2020)

-----

company yet in operation -






						Cicli Zanoni
					






					www.ciclizanoni.it
				












						Cicli Zanoni
					

Cicli Zanoni, Arluno. 193 likes · 1 talking about this · 2 were here. Sports & recreation




					www.facebook.com
				




---

present day child model -






						Subito.it
					

Bicicletta per bambino Zanoni Doublezz ZBoy20, adatta per bambini da 6 a 10 anni di età, di altezza minima 1,25 m.   Con telaio interamente in acciaio, la sella è regolabile in altezza da 61 a 74 cm da terra (escursione circa 14 cm), monta ruote da 2




					www.subito.it
				




-----


----------



## JonB2 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow thanks Juvela! 
Your ever so helpful.
Im reluctantly deciding to sell/trade it in for parts for other bikes that I have to restore that I could actually ride. What do you price it at?
Who did you recommend to straighten the frame?
I will start a thread on the Farfallinas that I have to trade in a couple of days.


----------



## juvela (Oct 5, 2020)

-----

Hello JohnB.

would think value for parts only since frame and fork are bent

european juveniles do not come up much in the U.S. so there is not a great deal to compare with; no guesses as to value but would think it small; probably not worth selling if looking for cash;  might mean more to you as-is as a memory item of your Dad

marque is a rare and little known one

i could take on the straightening as am in the Bay Area, have the tools and know how

best wishes with it however you should elect to proceed

-----


----------



## JonB2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks, who is AM?


----------



## juvela (Oct 7, 2020)

JonB2 said:


> Thanks, who is AM?




-----

"AM" has not come up previously in the thread as far as am able to tell so do not know whence it issues...

-----


----------



## JonB2 (Oct 7, 2020)

You are am but where are you?
 I am in the bay area as well....
notweakin@aol.com e-mail me.


----------

